# 4x4 Sprinter ambulance



## popuptoaster (Sep 18, 2017)

Not done anything to it yet but this will be my camper project, it doesn't have the largest interior space but its already fully insulated and its small enough that i should be able to get the van down some interesting tracks. It's a 416 with only 21000 miles on it, other than the grotty front arch sections its pretty much mint even underneath.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thats going to make a great MH.


----------



## n brown (Sep 18, 2017)

i did an iveco very similar size, with the flat sides there's more room in them than you think, my daughter's is positively spacious compared to my mwb sprinter, what's the interior length of the box ? if it's about the same i'll post pics


----------



## popuptoaster (Sep 18, 2017)

n brown said:


> i did an iveco very similar size, with the flat sides there's more room in them than you think, my daughter's is positively spacious compared to my mwb sprinter, what's the interior length of the box ? if it's about the same i'll post pics



i'm collecting it next weekend, I'll measure it but its about this long.


----------



## n brown (Sep 18, 2017)

looks similar, there's some pics in this thread https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...3-ambulance-finished.html?highlight=ambulance


----------



## popuptoaster (Sep 18, 2017)

That looks quite similar to the layout i was thinking about, nice to have the seating area at the back with mine having the big double doors on it, I may well just leave the side door locked and panel over it if space inside is an issue haven't decided yet, will go out on a few trips as i'm getting it built so i ca nsee if i've made any bad choices.


----------



## n brown (Sep 18, 2017)

well, i'd say think hard before losing the side door, it's very useful, and she uses it most, especially if she leaves the bed up !


----------



## popuptoaster (Sep 18, 2017)

I might just put a work surface across it and have it hinge out of the way or something, undecided yet, mine has doors of various sizes all over the place!


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 27, 2017)

Flat floor, wide body great start to your ideal van.


----------



## bobj808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Be wary though, you'll only get another 479,000 miles out of the engine, but more if you give it an oil change every few years. Great engines.


----------



## shawbags (Sep 27, 2017)

Brilliant size van and the straight sides make it a lot more simple to build good luck


----------



## Chris356 (Sep 27, 2017)

My mate is a Merc specialist and he swears by the 2.9 5 pot engine that's in yours said the engines are on the export list and scrap vans are worth good money


----------

